# Newbie, I am clearly missing something



## Carinea (Feb 9, 2012)

I have ordered a 60g reef ready from TruVu (they have been wonderful so far), w/internal overflow box with hole drilled in back and I got the integrated return system they offered(dual) and I asked them to drill the holes into the back of the aquarium for the returns, as it comes standard with the lines over the top of overflow box and for aesthetic reasons I didn't want anything coming up over the top at all. In doing some research (googling) for ideas on where to have return line holes drilled I read some vague post about hiding the returns with the overflow box, which brings me to my question. If the return holes are in the overflow box then wouldn't the same water in the overflow box just keep cycling over and over? How would the water that has just cycled through the sump get to the tank if its being pumped (returned) to overflow box only to be cycled back down the intake?
I ask because the holes that I asked to be drilled for the returns may be drilled into the back of the overflow.

Any help clearing this up for me will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ToreyC (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I can help you with this. 
I have used TruVu many times in our custom installations and I know their terminology quite well. The Integrated Return System or IRS for short means that the return line from the filter comes out from inside the over-flow box. Besides the drain line that takes water to the filter, there are 2 more bulkheads inside the OF box. One in the bottom and one at the top on the side of the box with a return jet to take the water back into the tank. A hose connects the two and water returns into the tank almost invisibly. There is no need for holes in the back of the tank. 
This is a very good way to hide the hoses and make your tank look tidy. Enjoy your new tank! 

Torey <"((((>(

neptuneaquariums.com


----------



## Carinea (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks that actually helps a lot.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

reef ready tanks - Bing Images

Picture of Return pipes coming in behind the Overflow box.


----------



## Carinea (Feb 9, 2012)

I should have just posted here first, I have googled for hours trying to find a . diagram/photo of that

Also helps explains why I need the loc-line that comes with the IRS


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Carinea said:


> I should have just posted here first, I have googled for hours trying to find a . diagram/photo of that
> 
> Also helps explains why I need the loc-line that comes with the IRS


*w3


----------

